# ID please...



## Madhav (10 May 2018)

I am not a shrimp lover but some how these are surviving in my tank for years...
there are few thousands in my 2 ft tank, eventually forced me to grow some algae wantedly, I am going to decom the tank soon and would like to offer these to fellow hobbyist. Just like to know their names...

thanks..














Tank





density


----------



## PBM3000 (10 May 2018)

In order: Francesca, Lydia, Steve and what looks like a bunch of Martins.


----------



## papa_c (10 May 2018)

Not too helpful....but it did make me laugh


----------



## alto (10 May 2018)

I suggest posting photos on the Shrimp Spot forum - there are some very knowledge people there that will be able to "best guess" based upon rostrum & other physical characteristics (beside color)


You could look at "Malaysian rainbow shrimp" - they readily throw a range of offspring colours (including some of the nicest reds I've ever seen)

But just to confuse the issue, I had MRS years ago (through a local shop that transhipped many shrimp long before shrimp were in vogue), what ships these days under the same "name" is a completely different shrimp


----------



## Madhav (11 May 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> In order: Francesca, Lydia, Steve and what looks like a bunch of Martins.




they exactly are now...I dont feed my fish a lot but you see the size of my fish. they feel home and hunt like crazy.Shrimp lovers, Sorry!


----------



## Kalum (11 May 2018)

First 2 look like neocaridina chocolate and bloody Mary and no idea about the 3rd


----------



## DylanHowes (21 May 2018)

I think, but am not positive, that these are all variants of Red Cherry Shrimp. I don't think the red one is quite a Bloody Mary (hard to tell in the picture, but it doesn't look like the flesh is red as well as the shell), I think I would classify it as painted fire red. The Brown one could be a Chocolate Cherry, the brown 'racing stripe' tends to pop up in older females of several cherry varieties. Some of the others are vivid enough that I almost want to say C. babaulti (seconding Alto, Shrimpspot could tell for sure), but I would bet that they are just wild type-ish cherries. When two different colors of Neocaridina davidii interbreed they tend to revert to more of a wildtype dull brown pattern such as the shrimp in the bottom photo, but the genes sometimes mix in strange ways like in the middle picture.


----------



## Jessica sergeant (28 May 2018)

I would also say is red fire, chocolate cherry shrimp but not sure on the other shrimp? X


----------



## alto (28 May 2018)

None of these shrimp is a "Bloody Mary"
Unlikely that any are even "Cherry shrimp" (though perhaps some hybrid mix) 

Hint: legs


----------

